
Ask HN: Coffee Cannabis Chocolate - Mistone
I&#x27;m starting a subscription service - Loot Crate &#x2F; Birchbox for speciality coffee, chocolate and cannabis products.<p>Each month we feature an assortment of products from these categories. It&#x27;s a tasting menu from great producers.<p>We have received great interest from the producers but beyond myself (haha) I&#x27;m hoping to get some feedback if there is general interest is such a thing existing.<p>Cost will be ~$65 for aprox: 12oz coffee, two chocolate bars and equivalent of 1&#x2F;8 of cannabis.<p>Would love to get any feedback or questions - learn more at www.vibeltd.co
======
smhenderson
I'm assuming you will limit this to sale into states where recreational
cannabis is legal. Do you feel there is a big enough market for this in the
limited number of states that have made it legal? Would you offer a cannabis
free version? My gut tells me the cannabis will attract the most interest...

Pricing seems quite good, uh, I've heard, um, read that 1/8 of cannabis in my
neighborhood runs between $50 - $60.

~~~
Mistone
thanks for your feedback! Yes limited to legal states, starting in CA. I def
think the market is big enough, many very successful dispensaries (online and
stores) - and this addresses the casual / foodie centric market which is the
fastest growing segment. Boxes can be customized 2 of 3 products required.

------
alrs
What is your plan for credit card processing?

~~~
Mistone
have a few good options at this point - def a pain tho.

